# New girl in Manchester



## melanieuk

Just saying hi, and i hope everyone is doing OK


----------



## franki3

Welcome Melanie to the forum hope we can be a help to you!


----------



## crazycal1

hey mel...

its great to be greeted by a friendly bloodhound ^^^^ lol


----------



## London1976

Hey mel and welcome


----------



## melanieuk

Thanks everyone 

And no im not a bloke London 1976, i have boobs, only just bigger than yours, are you jealous?!


----------



## llkevh

Wham !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## London1976

Only kidding  yours SHOULD be bigger.


----------



## 3752

Welcome to the forum Melanie tell us more about your goals etc...


----------



## melanieuk

thx for the welcome!!

I really here to look around and pick up some training tips. I work out alot already but i would like to define myself some more. Also looking for ppl in Manchester to maybe train with.


----------



## fishfingers

Welcome, dont listen to London =P


----------



## London1976

Haha nobody ever listens to me, not even my kids lol


----------



## freddee

I don't come from Manchester but live in Cheshire, but welcome to Muscle chat, you have a decent show in october the NAC Britain in Middleton.....


----------



## llkevh

i live in the isle of man its only a 30 min flight of 4 hour boat trip from manchester. i train mon wed fri do you wonna spot me ? lol.


----------



## crazycal1

olympic gym in eccles...

if your close you`ll be inspired.


----------



## melanieuk

im live in Trafford and go to Virgin Activ. Those bloke gyms are abit intimidating!!


----------



## franki3

Mel wot are your goals?


----------



## melanieuk

in what sense? Im not sure i know yet. Id like to try fitness modelling and work from there.


----------



## franki3

Ie:do you just want to tone up for the summer or do you want to compete!

How long have you been training for and I wish I lived in Manchester lol!!


----------



## London1976

Why do you wanna live in manchester franki  they have shite football teams there


----------



## 3752

Melanie_Girl said:


> thx for the welcome!!
> 
> I really here to look around and pick up some training tips. I work out alot already but i would like to define myself some more. Also looking for ppl in Manchester to maybe train with.


Olympic gym is a great gym and run by Paul and Tania who are both great people....you should drop in for a session....

the trafford centre is one of my clients i am often up there working i would be happy to meet you at Olympic gym if you want to train?


----------



## melanieuk

it would be nice to add some definition over the spring and summer. I dont want to be much bigger, just alittle and more defined.

If youre localish add me to MSN


----------



## muscletech_jay

welcome to the forum melanie, so where in manchester r u from ? i was a moss side boy


----------



## franki3

beefy_jay said:


> welcome to the forum melanie, so where in manchester r u from ? i was a moss side boy


And married!!!!!! Lol


----------



## London1976

Married to franki


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Married to franki


Lol...you wouldn't roll over me to get to Mel tho????


----------



## London1976

Haha franki never


----------



## lobo

Hi Mel best of luck with what your set to acheive! Maybe you should post your diet /training routine up ?:welcome:


----------



## London1976

Bloody hell, looks who appeared all of a sudden lol


----------



## lobo

lol thought id show my face!:becky:


----------



## melanieuk

humm if i had a diet or routine id post it!! Im just trying to stay off bread, pasta etc and eat lean meats and veg. Whats the best way of using protein powder is the same for a girl as it is a guy?

Nice to meet everyone by the way.

PS nice back lobo!


----------



## melanieuk

progress so far!

Does anyone use MSN? I've moved to Manchester area nd im looking for training friends!


----------



## mightymariner

great progress there


----------



## melanieuk

thx!! im sick of not eating chocolate so im glad its having a positive effect!


----------



## London1976

Looking swell mel


----------



## jonnymc

hello and :welcome:


----------



## thetong6969

welcome mel i live in shaw region train at elk mill in oldham


----------



## melanieuk

whats that gym like in Oldham?


----------



## London1976

Dunno i live in london


----------



## melanieuk

you could drive up, do a workout the post your comments here thou?


----------



## London1976

I dont drive, only have a pedal bike lol


----------



## melanieuk

you'll be able to go straight into weights when you get there then!


----------



## London1976

I would be to tired tho


----------



## melanieuk

not if you put the bike on the train


----------



## London1976

If you want my telephone number just ask me babe lol dont think u can bring bikes on trains lol


----------



## melanieuk

ha ha. ride your bike to Oldham and then u can give me ur number


----------



## London1976

Im on my way mel lol


----------



## melanieuk

ill expect u in a week or two


----------



## London1976

Im fast on my bike mel. 30 mins top


----------



## Scotslass

Wow you look great !

I would love to be at the stage you are at now. Great work


----------



## melanieuk

aww thx!!! its really nice of you to say! you'll get there though 

i wish i could ride horses!


----------



## London1976

I wish i could also ride horses too lol


----------



## jonnymc

Anything else you wish to ride london? :jerkit:


----------



## London1976

My pet donkey in my avi


----------



## jonnymc

and.................................

:becky:


----------



## London1976

That would be telling ???????


----------



## jonnymc

i'll not force ot out of ya mate, dont worry hulsta :clap2:


----------



## London1976

Fergie from black eyes peas


----------



## jonnymc

hahahaha, WHATEVER! = :focus: =:nod:=:tongue1:


----------



## franki3

jonnymc said:


> Anything else you wish to ride london? :jerkit:


Me!!!! :becky:


----------



## London1976

In ur dreams sunshines, me and mel are an item now lol. Sorry franki lol


----------



## melanieuk

do i get a say?


----------



## London1976

I suppose so lol


----------



## jonnymc

she's spoilt for choice...:smash:


----------



## melanieuk

lucky me


----------



## London1976

Your a lucky girl mel lol


----------



## jonnymc

says london, but honestly mel is really ....


----------



## 12 gauge

:welcome: Melanie

This has got to be one of the longest welcome threads.

I would advise you not to meet up with anyone off the internet, unless of course you wanna meet up with me :becky:

Only joking, my wife would kill me.lol

I hope you benefit from being here.


----------



## melanieuk

theres some really useful stuff on here, and its nice everyone is so friendly. hopefully ill learn alot


----------



## ActiveTom

Hey Mel, I live in Sale, currently going to Total Fitness in Altrincham. I have a pending job application as a Lifeguard to Virgin Active (Lifeguard) in Parrs Wood, which I am guessing is the one you go to! The ladies gym in there is probably the best I've seen when youre sick of the pervs!

Anyway, if my application goes well (I'm just waiting for an acceptance now), I'll be a member of all Virgin Actives as a perk, so if you want any advice or spotting while I am around, you're welcome to ask! (That would probably work both ways at some point!) Ive worked with free weights for a very long time and I study Biomedical Science at uni with an interest in human physiology (probably due to the gym thing), so I'm always looking for applications for my knowledge. Anyway, I'm busy on and off but PM me and we can keep in touch and depending on this job application, we can see how it goes from there, maybe sit down and work out a couple of sessions together if need be!


----------



## franki3

Don't tread on londons toes for fukcs sake!! Lol


----------



## London1976

Seems like ive lost her now franki. Actionman has got hes barbie lol


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> Seems like ive lost her now franki. Actionman has got hes barbie lol


Still got me London lol

Just let her go it's for the best....


----------



## melanieuk

im not taken as yet! I am a barbie though sometimes!!


----------



## London1976

Sorry franki, mel aint been taken yet, pm me ya mobile girl  i wont give it to franki.


----------



## melanieuk

well you better be careful asking for my number, Franki looks bigger than you


----------



## London1976

Na thats cool, franki said i can have you


----------



## melanieuk

lucky you  franki sounds generous as well as buff


----------



## London1976

Buff lol, what bout me lol.


----------



## London1976

Franki's head is big enough already, dont make it bigger lol


----------



## dexx913

Welcome Mel just to let you no never send pictures to London he will store them and use them for discusting things haha 

From dec


----------



## melanieuk

thx for the warning!


----------



## London1976

Shut up dexx, ur jus saying that cause i knocked ya back mate. Dont listen to him mel, im not after your pics.


----------



## dexx913

Lmao he is ryt i sent him pictures of me in the shower and he said i wasn't man enough for him he likes them hairyer like frankie haha !


----------



## London1976

How u know franki is hairy ?? Dont send me no more pix in pm ok dexx. I aint that way incline, a jokes a joke but ur going to far dude.


----------

